# After Christmas Report



## Capt. Russell O'Riley (Aug 10, 2016)

Decided to do some after Christmas scouting and this is what I found. My favorite fairy tale always was the 3 Little Pigs. All three were released after being photographed. Lots of healthy fish being caught right now. Things are looking up for January and February. I still have quite a few quality dates available. Give me a call I would love to show you what Baffin Bay has to offer (361) 947-1813.


----------

